# Solar Power Without Electric Grid TEOTWAWKI Please Generally Explain I Don't Get It



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Would appreciate anyone to give me a rough, general explanation of what Solar Power will do if its TEOTWAWKI and there are no working Power Grids. Specifically is Solar Power enough to: 1. Operate a Freezer, 2. Operate a refrigerator, 3. Operate a Microwave, 4. Operate a fan, 5. Operate air conditioning (I'm pretty sure not), 5. Recharge an electric bike, 6, Power a computer, 7, Power a TV Monitor, 8. Power a Stereo system?

If so, how much would solar panels cost for say 500 square feet? Do solar panels have a limited life? 

Thanks Sorry I admit to zero understanding about Solar Power and when I try to look it up online its confusing as its a bit too technical for me.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*type in "solar" in search bar*

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1377232

There are at least 250 answers to your question in the PS data base.
And yes you can run all of these, together or alone, except AC, unless you have an extremely large system.
Even as large as our off-grid system AC is not in the mix.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The two main things that are most expensive to do with solar power are direct heating and air conditioning. About the only way to do those practically on a household scale without spending a fortune is with heat pumps, specifically geothermal.

A refrigerator is the next largest consumer of electricity in most situations due to it's 24/7 operation. A modern one can very easily be operated on a fullsized panel or two in many situations. A chest style freezer typically will use less power than a comparable fridge due to design, as long as it is not mostly empty.

Most electronics consume very little power, it is only because people have so many and they are left on constantly that they become significant.

Most appliances that consist of mostly a small motor, such as a fan, do not consume huge amounts of power.

Literally, anything is able to be powered with solar panels, it is just about how much one wants to invest.

The first solar panel ever made still functions


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Good replies so far. You need to do some searching and research on the forum and other places. I have a book out that explains it well. Go to my blog and it's listed there. 

Answering these takes a lot of our time so PLEASE, spend some of your time researching what's already been written before asking others to spend their time doing it for you. There's plenty of information out already on the forum to cover the basics. Study up then come back with specific questions for specific answers.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Good replies so far. You need to do some searching and research on the forum and other places. I have a book out that explains it well. Go to my blog and it's listed there.
> 
> Answering these takes a lot of our time so PLEASE, spend some of your time researching what's already been written before asking others to spend their time doing it for you. There's plenty of information out already on the forum to cover the basics. Study up then come back with specific questions for specific answers.


I have to agree with MMM. I have his book on solar and even recommended it to the OP in another thread. I found it educational. I am trying to get K to read it so once we move out of California we can start working towards solar and being off grid.

http://www.amazon.com/Build-Low-Budget-Solar-Power-System/dp/1502458322


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

MMM, I noticed in your blog page a Generac 4000XL,one of the best gensets, of course banned in Calif, regardless I have two and a spare for parts. You can see them in the photo above.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

bunkerbob said:


> MMM, I noticed in your blog page a Generac 4000XL,one of the best gensets, of course banned in Calif, regardless I have two and a spare for parts. You can see them in the photo above.


If they are banned here in Cali did you get yours out of state- say a trip to "Las Vegas"?

With the recent passing of the new law restricting the usage of water from shower heads here in Cali K and I have talked about buying a few once our current one goes on one of our trips out of state.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Overall the generac 4000 has been a good genset. It has had a ton of minor issues though. The fuel gauge was the first thing to stop working. It also had problems with the fuel shut-off valve leaking at temps of -20(F) and lower. I was always trying to stop the leaks the first winter we had it. I've had to disassemble the rope starter cover twice because bolts worked loose underneath it and jammed the flywheel. None of our other genny's had so many small problems!

However, that little thing has started faithfully from day one in temperatures of -35 and colder. It has countless hours on it and the motor is getting weaker, smokes a little, and is begining to use oil. But it's outlasted ... by YEARS! ... several other generators both larger and smaller and it will stilll start faithfully in extreme temperatures (although we sometmes have to bring it in the cabin for about ten minutes if it's colder than -25 outside).

It's been a true, reliable, work horse for us over the years. I will be looking for another one IF this one ever dies!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> The two main things that are most expensive to do with solar power are direct heating and air conditioning. About the only way to do those practically on a household scale without spending a fortune is with heat pumps, specifically geothermal.
> 
> A refrigerator is the next largest consumer of electricity in most situations due to it's 24/7 operation. A modern one can very easily be operated on a fullsized panel or two in many situations. A chest style freezer typically will use less power than a comparable fridge due to design, as long as it is not mostly empty.
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons for building our solar back up is for the two refrigerators and one freezer, power outages most often happen due to snow knocking power lines down and even then I won't run them until they have been off to where they are starting to warm up too much, as long al we leave them closed they will retain their coldness and of course being a colder time of year certainly helps. Having to run back up power during the summer months is where refrigeration often runs for long period of time, otherwise they generally run a total of 1/3rd of a 24 hour period. All appliances should have labels stating power consumption, either in watts or total amperes. Our refrigerators are rated 7.1 amps for the large one and 6.5 amps for the smaller one and the freezer is rated 5 amps. Chest freezers will not run as frequently due to the fact that they don't dump their cold air as quickly as stand up freezers do when opening to take out frozen products. Having a stand up freezer with inner compartment doors will reduce cold air loss considerably, but those are mostly only made for commercial use, however I've seen them sold second hand. The biggest thing in designing a solar system is that one needs to figure what you can live without, dependent on your ability for spending increasing amounts of money for running things above and beyond bare necessities. Many here have talked about running things on just solar charged batteries, things that run on 12 volts, rather than having inverters to power 120 volt AC powered products.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for all these replies. Will look up recommendations in the next month or so.


----------

